# Decoy Setup



## jnessy07 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am rather new to duck hunting and have just bought some new decoys. I didn't know that setting them up was an artform.

Could I get some advice on how to effectively setup decoys within a river?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Identify feeding areas and loafing areas, then match what you see.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

jnessy07 said:


> I am rather new to duck hunting and have just bought some new decoys. I didn't know that setting them up was an artform.
> 
> Could I get some advice on how to effectively setup decoys within a river?


When I am hunting rivers I set up a v pattern with 6 or so decoys in the middle above where I am shooting from, then I have 6-12 decoys down each side out of the current. you want the birds to come in and try to land behind the ones in the middle up stream from you. that has worked best for me,but watch the birds and see where they want to to land and move if you have to so you can get the best shots at them, put more in the middle if you have to, put less if you have to,just watch and learn on each trip out. Be careful in rivers for holes washed out by the current.

If your not in an area where they want to be you can get some decent pass shooting, as they tend to fly right up the center of the decoys checking them out. If you don't know how to call I would advise you learn some calls first with some feed calls and single quacks. that should get them close enough for some shots.

Here is a site with some good audio files to help you.

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/duck-c...ry-duck-hunter-must-master?poe=duckcallingRHS

good luck.

fnf


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> be careful in rivers for holes washed out by the current.
> good luck.
> fnf


 I know exactly where/what you are talking about.:mrgreen:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

fowlmouth said:


> i know exactly where/what you are talking about.:mrgreen:


yes you do!;-)


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Prime rule in setting up decoy spread. Do not set up across from another decoy spread that is in shotgun range of you and your hunting partners. Not a good duck hunting practice.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

set them up and then continue to change the pattern every half hour until you end up with the pattern you started with!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> set them up and then continue to change the pattern every half hour until you end up with the pattern you started with!


Or **** close to it!-BaHa!-


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

over the years I have tried J,M,V,X,Z,Y,T,U, and every other pattern somebody came up with. I have found to just throw them out and leave a landing spot where you want them.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> set them up and then continue to change the pattern every half hour until you end up with the pattern you started with!


HaHa, happened many times over the years.

Only thing I'll add is most ducks will swing and land flying against the wind, and then fly downwind after you shoot or they bust you. For example, if wind is coming from right to left, I want my landing zone on my left. That requires them to fly right in front of us slowly against the wind before they land. After the first shot, they have to fly past us again with the wind allowing for a more efficient 2nd and 3rd shot.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

drakebob01 said:


> over the years I have tried J,M,V,X,Z,Y,T,U, and every other pattern somebody came up with. I have found to just throw them out and leave a landing spot where you want them.


 I didn't think ducks kept a formation while swimming on the water. The only consistancy I've seen is that they bunch up together before flying off. I throw my decoys out and leave empty spaces for the ducks to land in. Only larger flocks are drawn to the landing zones. Singles and pairs land everywhere and I sometimes don't see them until I stand up to take a pee.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have always found it more difficult to determine how many decoys to set out rather than how to set them. :-? Some days I need 15 dozen and other days two decoys does the job. ;-)


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I find if I leave the opening in my spread so they can swing in from downwind, I can more consistently know where they will approach from on their final swing. Most ducks won't cross over others on the landing on their final approach. Teal however do whatever the hell they want and will give you a random approach more often than not. Think of them like a rude uncle on his way back to the mini bar at a family function. He'll just plow right through and over anyone between him and the hooch


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Back in the swamps of south Louisiana we used to set up our decoys in two groups evenly split. So if I had 60 dekes I would put 30 in one bunch and 30 in another. I would leave about 10 yards of open water between the two bunches right in front of the blind as a shooting lane. Groups of ducks preferred to try to land in the open water between the two bunches giving me a perfect 35-40 yard shot on them straight dead on. Many a mallard met his demise to this set up.


----------

